
Notes – DeepWork by Cal Newport - pawanpe
https://pawanpe.github.io/website/notes-deepwork-by-Cal-Newport
======
pawanpe
This is just a quick reference link for some of the important points mentioned
in the book. Skimming them once a month or so, can help me staying focused on
targets. Thought this can help others too!

